# bouncehouse/moonwalk rental



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I rent bouncehouses locally in the Pensacola area. The cost is $100 for a full day rental which includes delivery/setup and pickup. Keep the wife and kids happy so you can fish!! Call to reserve. 850-418-3649 ask for Jesse.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

